# Howto config "bridge relay" with torrc [SOLVED]

## robinswan

Some internet resources link was blocked by dictatorship, and he also block the Tor root directory service.

I have know use the "bridge relay" features of Tor can bypass the dictator's firewall.

pls tell me:

(1) howto edit the /etc/tor/torrc to enable the "bridge relay" 

(2) the seed bridge node IP address.

thanks in advanced!

======

SOLUTION: I sovled this question by myselft.

First, we must get the seed bridge host IP address and the service port,

send the email with suject  "get bridges" to bridges@torproject.org.

we will get the reply even immediatly that it with bridge host IP and port.

Add the configure item in the /etc/tor/torrc

```

# Enable bridge relay

UseBridges 1

# List of the bridges, the config pattern is

# "bridges <IP:Port> [Fingerprint]"

bridge 99.13.83.140:901

bridge 203.16.92.158:4901

```

----------

